# Berklee College of Music Police Lieutenant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lieutenant*
Berklee College of Music 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Job Description:
Plans, organizes, oversees, and coordinates the daily activities of a designated operational entity of the Police Department. Manages supervisory personnel and police officers who provide personal, real property, and equipment security throughout campus, ensuring consistent and equitable enforcement of local, state, and federal laws and college regulations. Reviews and approves reports on incident and crime investigations.
*MINIMUM JOB QUALIFICATIONS:
Education/Training:*
A Bachelor's degree from an accredited college or university with major course work in criminal justice, political science, business or public administration, or a related field. 
*Experience:*
5-years of increasingly responsible sworn law enforcement experience including 2-years of administrative and supervisory experience at a level comparable to or above a Police Sergeant or a combination of experience and education that demonstrates the ability to perform the duties of the position. 
*License or Certificate:*

Must be able to obtain and maintain a POST certification (Massachusetts Peace Officers Standards and Training).
Possess a Class A Large Capacity Unrestricted License to Carry Firearms (M.G.L., c. 140 sec. 131) 
Possession of an appropriate, valid driver's license.
*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Assists the Deputy Chief in planning, directing, coordinating, and controlling Police Department operations.
Coordinates the activities of sworn and non-sworn personnel in preserving order, protecting life and property, investigating crimes, and in enforcing laws as a shift commander. 
Participates in the development and implementation of goals, objectives, policies, and priorities for assigned programs; recommends and administers policies and procedures.
Monitors and evaluates the efficiency and effectiveness of service delivery methods and procedures; recommends, within departmental policy, appropriate service and staffing levels.
Plans, directs, coordinates, and reviews the work plan for assigned staff; assigns work activities, reviews and evaluates work products, methods, and procedures; meets with staff to identify and resolve problems; evaluates performance and makes recommendations for personnel actions; motivates employees to achieve peak productivity and performance.
Reviews police reports and logbooks to ascertain that information is recorded in conformance with regulations; determines the need for follow-up; determines appropriate distribution throughout the campus community.
Trains, motivates, and evaluates assigned personnel; provides or coordinates staff training; works with employees to correct deficiencies; enforces rules, regulations, departmental policies and procedures; and may conduct periodic audits or inspections; investigates complaints, misconduct, and policy violations. 
Makes timely notification to the Deputy Chief and/or Chief of Police of incidents of significance or of serious importance.
Responds to major incidents reported to the Police Department and assumes the role of Incident Commander and follows the Incident Command System/Standardized Emergency Management System (ICS/SEMS) protocol; develop and implement appropriate advisory communication to the Berklee community as mandated by the Clery Act. 
Responds to and resolves difficult and sensitive inquiries and complaints; investigates complaints against employees; prepares reports and maintains administrative files. 
Attends and participates in professional group meetings; stays abreast of new trends and innovations in the field of law enforcement.
Represents the organization at various community and/or business meetings, committees, and task forces; promotes existing and new programs and/or policies.
Participates as a member of various committees, including departmental hiring and promotion, and may assist in developing and communicating departmental operating procedures.
Performs related duties as required.
*KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES REQUIRED:*

Knowledge of operations, services, and activities of a comprehensive campus law enforcement program.Law enforcement theory, principles, and practices and their application to a wide variety of services and programs.
Knowledge of principles and practices of law enforcement administration, organization, and management.
Knowledge of methods and techniques used in providing the full range of law enforcement and crime prevention services and activities including investigation and identification, patrol, traffic control, records management, care and custody of persons and property, and crime prevention.
Effectively use and qualify with law enforcement tools and weapons including firearms, batons, defensive tactics, and other safety equipment.
Operate specialized law enforcement equipment including specialized police vehicles, radios, and video systems.
Meet the physical requirements necessary to safely and effectively perform the assigned duties.
Act quickly and calmly in emergencies.
Interpret, apply, and make decisions in accordance with applicable Federal, State, and local policies, laws, and regulations.
Communicate clearly and concisely, both orally and in writing.
Establish and maintain effective working relationships with those contacted in the course of work.
Commitment to diversity, equity, and inclusion, and furthering a welcoming work environment. 
*SUPERVISORY RESPONSIBILITIES:*
Police Sergeants, Police Officers, and Dispatchers.
This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.
Diversity, Equity, Inclusion & Equal Employment Opportunity at Berklee: 
We support an inclusive workplace where everyone excels based on personal merit, qualifications, experience, ability, and job performance. Berklee affirms that inequality is detrimental to our faculty, staff, students, and the communities we serve. Our goal is to make lasting change through our actions. Berklee is committed to providing fair and equitable consideration of all employees and applicants without regard to race, color, religion, ancestry, age, national origin, place of birth, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, genetic information, or status as a member of the armed forces or veteran of the armed forces, or any other category protected by federal, state, or local law.
As part of this commitment, Berklee will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process, to perform essential job functions, and/or to receive other benefits and privileges of employment, please contact the Human Resources Team at [email protected] or call 617-747-2375.
_Berklee is committed to increasing the diversity of our institution, community, and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._
_Currently enrolled Berklee students are not permitted to apply for staff or faculty positions._
*Employee Type:*

Staff
Berklee College of Music is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I would rock this Job.............
But I'm afraid they won't let me in the caf to eat or hang out in the auditorium to listen to the music, as I'm rather intimidating like the mean cops at Harvard.


----------

